# Smoked Olive Tapenade and other stuff



## cowgirl (Jul 15, 2009)

I fired up my smokehouse this weekend and cool smoked a few items... I was able to keep the smokehouse at 110 and below. which worked out fine for these items. 

I used a bit of pecan and apple for the smoke...










I smoked some olives...



Pecans, peanuts, coarse sea salt, clover honey...



A kosher salt/cracked pepper/onion/garlic mix, some turbinado sugar, and a pan of wasabi peas. 




The finished goods....



And the smoked olive tapenade....

Some olive oil, kosher salt, cracked black pepper, garlic, minced smoked olives, and capers....



Sittin' on a saltine. 







Thanks for checking out my smoke!


----------



## fire it up (Jul 15, 2009)

Great post!  Points for the great arrangement of cold smoked items.
Never would have thought to smoke turbinado, or honey!
Giving you a standing ovation.


----------



## pineywoods (Jul 15, 2009)

Looks like a great assortment of goodies


----------



## fired up (Jul 15, 2009)

That might be the happiest saltine cracker of all time.


----------



## bassman (Jul 15, 2009)

Great looking smoke!  I need a recipe for tapenade.  It's expensive to buy and my wife loves the stuff.


----------



## davenh (Jul 15, 2009)

Nice smoke Jeanie 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





. I got to try doing the nuts, olives and honey. Looks great!


----------



## slanted88 (Jul 15, 2009)

Just real nice. Since I lost the Coffin....i'll need to make another small smokehouse. The olive gig is on! Appreciate ya!


----------



## cajunsmoke13 (Jul 15, 2009)

Now that looks good. I'll have some of the wasabi peas...


----------



## scubadoo97 (Jul 15, 2009)

Nice smoke cowgirl.  I love olive tapenade.  Great on some nice crusty bread.


----------



## forluvofsmoke (Jul 16, 2009)

Woah, Girl!!!!!!! Holy-cold-smokin! That's quite a selection of items....wow! You'll be smoke seasoning and garnishing food for weeks
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Killer smoke, Jeanie!

Thanks for sharing this...lots of stuff to consider for the future here.

Eric


----------



## cowgirl (Jul 16, 2009)

Thanks folks!!  The smoked tapenade was pretty tasty stuff. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Mike, sorry to hear about your coffin smoker. Hope you build another one.


----------



## smokeamotive (Jul 16, 2009)

Wow, everyday you guys open my eyes to new ideas in smoking. I love smoked nuts and I would have never thought of smoking honey. Outstanding job there Cowgirl.


----------



## DanMcG (Jul 16, 2009)

Looks great as always Jeanie and thanks for sharing the tapenade recipe. I need to give that a try.


----------



## rivet (Jul 16, 2009)

Beautiful assortment Jeanie! Very creative and unique~and that tapenade looks delicious 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  How did the salt come out? Do you have to cold smoke salt or can you do it a bit hotter? (By the way, real nice smokehouse too)


----------



## waysideranch (Jul 16, 2009)

Looks fantastic!!


----------



## cowgirl (Jul 16, 2009)

Thank you Smokamotive, Dan, Rivet and Scott! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	




Rivet, the salt comes out great. I store it in canning jars to keep the flavor from fading. 
The lower you can get the heat the better on smoking salts and spices. Lower temperatures and longer smoke times work the best. Hope you give it a try!
Thanks about my smokehouse too.


----------



## the dude abides (Jul 16, 2009)

Very cool Jeanie.  You never cease to impress.







for inginuity and the presentation!


----------



## alx (Jul 16, 2009)

Great job.The TBS sure keeps your smokehouse clean.

Neighbor just harvested his Honey.About 100 pounds.I can have what i want for helping etc.

1. Is that a pie pan the Honey is in while smoking?

2. Should i just store the smoked honey in the container it is packaged in?

Thanks for any help.


----------



## lcruzen (Jul 16, 2009)

Been wonderin what you've been up too. New it had to be somethin special. Tapenade looks great! Bet you got ideas for the rest of the ingredients already! Thanx for the pics.


----------



## lakeman (Jul 16, 2009)

I wondered if you could cold smoke in 100 plus degree heat. Now i know, guess i'll be building a / your smokehouse...lol. I could use your expert addvice, whata say up for a little road trip ?


----------



## cowgirl (Jul 16, 2009)

Thank you so much for the kind words and points Jay, Alex, Lou and Buddy!

Jay, thank you!! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			










Alex, that is a pie pan with the honey in it. I stir everything about every hour. I've always stored it in glass jars, but I bet the original container would work fine.

Lou, it's always good to see you. Hope you are having a nice summer. :)

Buddy, I'll be ready to head your way this winter when it cools off down there.


----------



## stwallace (May 9, 2011)

Did you only smoke the olives for the tapenade?  I believe that's what you said but just making sure. Im going to make it friday along with some other things..  We are going to have a few friends over and just make a bunch of H'ors deurves.  Got any other great suggestions? For smoking Almonds or any other nuts, do you buy the roasted ones already and just smoke em' or what's the trick there (that you would normally do)?.


----------



## dj mishima (Jul 27, 2011)

That looks so awesome!  It's been awhile since I've had any tapenade.  I've only had in from a jar & loved it, but I now must try to make it from scratch(smoked, of course!)

Yee-haw!


----------



## alelover (Jul 29, 2011)

I buy raw almonds and hot smoke them at 225. They will get roasted and smoked at the same time. Search Smoked Almonds up top and you'll find lots of methods and recipes.


----------

